
Halfdollar – Budgeting You Can Understand - derektorsani
https://halfdollar.co/
======
derektorsani
Halfdollar is an interactive budgeting tool for individuals, couples, and
businesses.

To learn more, watch this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpE8JlrS3Tc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpE8JlrS3Tc)

Enjoy!

